# My love for Phragmipedia



## rauhaariger (Sep 24, 2022)

It is now exactly one year since I received my first Phragmipedia from Ecuagenera. The day I got them I felt like a boy discovering the beauty of girls for the first time. One of them was particularly beautiful. It was a Phragmipedium humboldtii, which was delivered to me already with buds and a short time later all its flowers unfolded. It was like she wanted to make my head spin with her beauty forever.



September 2021.





In October 2021


Then came the long, dark days and my Humboldtii was no longer happy with the circumstances. Many leaves turned yellow. The plant, which has always radiated strength and vitality, and always gave me the impression that it was made of Lego, now seemed to lose its joie de vivre. It was like she wanted to divorce me, ok maybe not quite but our relationship was sore. But since I still loved her, I invested in her and researched the causes. She was probably getting too much sun and not enough nitrogen. Every man knows that when women are doing too well....;-)



Spring 2022


I then cut out the yellow leaves, gave her a new fertilizer and put her in the third row by the south window. She then reacted with very strong, but no longer quite so compact growth. She showed me very clearly that she is fine. The leaves were strong and rich green. Yes, and then sometime that summer, she looked deep into my eyes and thanked me for my efforts, my love, and my loyalty to her. She did this with three inflorescences and seven flower buds. Now I wait every day for her full beauty to unfold.



Today


What can we learn from this story? If you take good care of women and orchids, you will bring them much happiness (and sleepless nights). I'll tell you how it goes soon.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 24, 2022)

Great story, Jörg. Good luck and hopefully we will see these beautiful flowers of 2022 very soon.


----------



## tomBEE (Oct 16, 2022)

What a love story. Congratulations!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 16, 2022)

Great write-up! One of our favorite species, and you do seem to have the knack for caring for it (her)?


----------



## Phragper (Oct 16, 2022)

your post is so enjoyable to read. Thank you for sharing your passion


----------



## McPeg (Oct 16, 2022)

Just pointing out a needed correction....the moral to you story is that "If you take good care of women and orchids, *they *will bring *you *much happiness (and sleepless nights).".....not the other way around. ...although if you take good care, they will be happy too. LOL


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2022)

I love the story and I'm a Phrag. lover as well, however, I don't think women really need taken care of (pardon the
preposition). On the other hand, orchids DO need care and thoughtful adoration.


----------



## McPeg (Oct 17, 2022)

I agree that we don't need to be taken care of, but it certainly makes me happy when it done right.


----------



## rauhaariger (Oct 18, 2022)

It's time...


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2022)

Spectacular Phrag.!!! That's one well grown beauty.


----------



## tomp (Oct 22, 2022)

Spectacular blooming!
I believe most if not all “relationships“ are a two way affair. the more you put into them the more you get back. True of people, animals and plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2022)

rauhaariger said:


> It's time...
> 
> View attachment 36499


Wow incredible petals and presentation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 9, 2022)

Wow! That is an incredible plant! Clearly you know how to keep her happy.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2022)

Good save. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awesomei (Dec 9, 2022)

Very beautiful plant!


----------

